# Overclocking E2220



## Xsoftware

Hi, i would like to overclock my Pentium Dual-Core E2220 CPU but I havnt got the nerve to overclock past 2.5 ghz (Normal clock speed is 2.4ghz). If anyone can point me to some reveiws it will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## grimx133

Check out this thread, same cpu as yours.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f273/re-do-build-overclock-270039.html might help. 

Have you read the sticky and the links to intel cpu's that are there?
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f27...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------



## Xsoftware

grimx133 said:


> Check out this thread, same cpu as yours.
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f273/re-do-build-overclock-270039.html might help.
> 
> Have you read the sticky and the links to intel cpu's that are there?
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f27...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


That page is using a E2200 (2.2ghz clock), I'm using a E2220 (2.4ghz Clock) overclocking Should be roughly the same, though because both CPUs have 1mb of cache and an 800mhz FSB. Thanks for your help, though.


----------



## grimx133

It's not roughly the same, it's exactly the same. The concept is no different no matter what, the mechanics may be slightly different as there are different bios' and the way different manufacturer's modify their bios'. The link talks about overclocking an intel cpu. A rose is a rose by any different model number, as they say.


----------



## OMGmissinglink

Iv'e found that if you wanted more CPU speed you should of bought a faster CPU... Be kind to your CPU your CPU will be kind to you .


----------

